# Insane/Funny reviews left on Facebook for Haunted Houses



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like these two: "Of all the times I've peed my pants, this was my fav!" and "hey can you guys politely ask the church group to turn their music down i can hear it all the way down the street in my house."


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, the church music guy was my favorite too. I think I'm also a big fan of the hot dog vendor that fights people. 

-Drew


----------

